# Possible STD Exposure



## kumeena (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi,

What is the diagnosis code for "Possible exposure to STD"? in ED setting. Is it OK to code any screening?

EX: Patient believed his partner may have some STD and he wants to check for himself. 

Thank you


----------



## southernbutterfli (Nov 1, 2012)

V74.5 should work for you


----------



## jallonk (Nov 1, 2012)

Try V01.6, which is exposure or contact with venereal diseases


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 2, 2012)

you cannot code V01.6 for either the visit or the test as we are not allowed to code any diagnosis that is documented as possible, suspected, rule out, etc.  Only inpatient facility based coders may code this type of diagnosis.  Use only the V74.5 code for this encounter and testing.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 2, 2012)

The poster stated the documentation was"possible exposure to STD"  The patient "BELIEVED his partner may have some STD"  This is not an exposure to nor a contact as there is no certanty that any has occurred.  The category V01 is for when a patient knows there has been contact or exposure, such as a sexual contact with a partner with confirmed STD, would be an exposure/contact.   This is not known, the patient is only wondering if.


----------



## kumeena (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone. 

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## tg (Jul 15, 2015)

*suspected exposure*



mitchellde said:


> you cannot code V01.6 for either the visit or the test as we are not allowed to code any diagnosis that is documented as possible, suspected, rule out, etc.  Only inpatient facility based coders may code this type of diagnosis.  Use only the V74.5 code for this encounter and testing.




If you look at Exposure in the Alphabetic Index you will see "suspected" in parentheses right next to it.  In most circumstances you are right, you cannot code suspected, r/o or possible diagnoses and you would code the symptoms.  However in this case, it looks like you can most definitely code the exposure even if it is only suspected.


----------

